# Detective David White



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective*

*David White*

Clay County Sheriff's Office, Florida

End of Watch: Thursday, February 16, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 35
*Tour:* 9 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 2/16/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial



Detective David White was shot and killed during a raid of a suspected meth lab on Alligator Boulevard at approximately 6:30 p.m. Officers engaged a suspect as they approached the front of the house, and Detective White suffered a fatal gunshot wound.

Another detective was shot and wounded while participating in the raid. One suspect was shot and killed by officers as he fled out the back of the house. Several suspects were arrested.

Detective White was a military veteran and served with the Clay County Sheriff's Department for nine years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Rick Beseler
Clay County Sheriff's Office
PO Box 548
Green Cove Springs, FL 32043

Phone: (904) 264-6512

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21187-detective-david-white#ixzz1mbnBdm3a


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

RIP Detective White


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Detective White


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Detective


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP Detective White


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

RIP Detective White.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

RIP Detective White


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

Requiscat in pace brother.


----------

